# MasterMind Eingabe



## eQui (7. Dez 2007)

Hallo,
ich programmiere MasterMind mit GUI und muss die Eingabe von
4*8 Ziffern realisieren. Am besten wäre also eine Tabelle in die ich ein- und ausgeben kann.
Außerdem muss ich an anderer Stelle kleine Grafiken (auch in tabellenanordnung) ausgeben.
hat Jemand eine Idee, womit sich das einfach durchsetzen ließe?

Viele Grüße, eQui


----------



## Marco13 (8. Dez 2007)

Wenn du so oft "Tabelle" erwähnst, erscheint es naheliegend, auf die Existenz einer Klasse namens "JTable" hinzuweisen.

http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/components/table.html


----------



## eQui (8. Dez 2007)

Danke, hab mich eingelesen, aber ist es auch möglich Bilder in einer tabelle darzustellen oder sollte ich dazu doch besser auf JLabel zurückgreifen?

eQui


----------



## VdA (8. Dez 2007)

ich würd mal sagen mit JTable geht alles, wenn due den Richtigen CellRenderer für die Richtigen objecte hast.
Aber ich sach dir das ist ne ganz vertrackte Sache.
Ich lern das auch erst grad :wink:


----------



## eQui (11. Jan 2008)

hallo nochmal 
programm läuft, jetzt fehlt nurnoch die möglichkeit bilder in der tabelle darzustellen. gibt es dazu denn nirgends eine hilfe? (habe wirklich alles durchsucht aber - für mich - nichts hilfreiches gefunden)
Dankeschööön
eQ


----------



## lolkind (11. Jan 2008)

Du kannst mit "meine_deine_tabelle.putClientProperty("html.enable", Boolean.TRUE);" HTML in die Zellen reinschreiben, da ist die einfachste Sache Icons darzustellen.
Oder aber dir hilft http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=35640&highlight=icons+jtabel


----------



## Guest (12. Jan 2008)

dankeschön,
so geht's tatsächlich ziemlich einfach.


----------

